# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Moving the laundry

## mxh

I've got a small laundry room on the side of the kitchen. I'd like to knock through and make this one larger kitchen and move the laundry to another room. 
The new location for the laundry will be a room that's currently just used as a storage area. Whilst putting in the laundry, I would also like to put in a shower, toilet, sink etc. The floor is concrete, so it will entail digging up some of this and installing pipework to connect up with the existing sewer pipes.  
Where do I need to start with this?  
Do I need to get an architect to draw up plans? (can't really see why as there's no structural work, just a couple of stud walls for the shower / toilet area)
Do I need to get council approval to do this? (and if so, how do I tell them what I want to do, if I don't have plans?)
Do I just get a couple of builders to give me a quote?
My understanding is that plumbing work needs to be done by a licenced plumber - is this separate to the groundwork, or is it all classed as plumbing? 
I'm sure there's more questions - but hopefully someone can point me in the right direction first. 
Thanks for any help

----------


## mxh

Should add that I'm in NSW - I assume that different states may have slightly different rules

----------


## goldie1

Simplest way would be to employ a builder preferably one who does bathroom renos. They will give 
you all the answers you need and employ all the subtrades.  Doubt you would need any plans

----------


## Marc

Yes, a builder is the easy answer, if you have a spare $30,000 or more. 
If you want to save some money and know what you are doing, you can employ a carpenter, a plumber and a tiler all fully licenced to build your kitchen extension and laundry. 
I can not comment on the need for plans, and wouldn't rush into saying you do not need them at all nor telling the council.  
If you go this way, the worst part is to choose the right tradesman to do the job, particularly in Sydney that is awash with self proclaimed trade experts, experienced only in conning you out of your money and giving you a third class result. 
May be you can ask here for recommendations?

----------


## mxh

Thanks for the replies. 
I'd be happy to just get a builder in to do the groundwork (ie get the waste pipes in place) then I'd be happy to build the walls, put in the shower and toilet etc - that's all pretty straightforward.
I've done similar stuff in the UK, but am trying not to fall foul of the rules and regulations in Aus. Don't want to end up building something that causes problems if I want to sell. But on the flip side, I don't want to involve the council if I don't have to.

----------


## OBBob

I think you are allowed to do a lot more in the UK than you are here. for example, plumbing needs to be done by a plumber here, which I think isn't always the case in the UK. I'd also imagine that a council permit would be required for this level of changes. If you want to sell the house you need to disclose these items (although I think there's a 6 or 7 year time period in Victoria anyway).

----------

